# Hay Everybody,



## AngelAugustine (Oct 18, 2007)

Hay hay,

I'm Angel....i'm 15 years old XD....
I live in Holland wich means that i don't speak english all day XD....
I love to wright,watch anime,read,read manga and hanging out with my friends...

Thats about it XD

-XxX-

Angel


----------



## whoamI (Oct 18, 2007)

well welcome.  p.s. have u ever watched jin-roh


----------



## Hawke (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Angel. It's great to have you here.


----------



## Shinn (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome to Writing Forums, Angel 

~ Shinn


----------



## Nickie (Oct 19, 2007)

Welocme to the forum, Angel!


Nickie


----------



## AngelAugustine (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------

